# Bushhog chains?



## Chris

Slipshod & other members,

Do you all use front chains on your bushhog assembly? I did not pick up a set (friend bought hog from factory in MS) with my recent purchase and occassionally when tearing up limbs etc or cutting rough areas, it makes me kinda nervous about the freak potential of getting hit by an object flying at 200MPH. Do they cut down on damage and what is your usage recommendations?

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## slipshod

*chains*

On my Bush Hog Squealer 600 I added a rubber flap made from industrial belting.It works good and folds under if it hits a lump or rock.Also my unit has a feature Bush Hog calls a stump jumper,and it works.The biggest problem I have had is wire,seems like hog tends to spit it out right at two very expensive rear tires.


----------



## Chris

I did some bushhogging today and to tell you the truth -- I think the chains may be on order soon! --- I encountered alot of thick storm caused debris, misc branches, small logs, etc in the leaves/underbrush and while just a couple of the tons of stuff I cut today flew forward --- it was enough to warrant good safety sense. :nerd: 

One nice sized chuck of wood slammed into my left boot (always wear boots, jeans, gloves etc.) and another hit me in the back --- no damage or injury just a small tap --- but I am SUPER CAUTIOUS on my equipment. Very aware, cautious and safety comes first --- I have an order to everything I do and so far it has protected me and my family from harm.

Well, just my 2 cents for safety sense!


Andy


----------



## Brian

*Safety Chain*

Mine doesn't have any, but if I was cutting stuff like you described I probably would have some form of protection on it. All I mow is an old farm field that has weeds and crabgrass growing in it.


----------



## Argee

I don't have any chains on mine. I've mow a lot of brush (1"saplings) with it and an occaisonal log and stone. It just throws it under the tractor so I can get another shot at it.

I think slipshod has a good idea with a rubber flap.

I guess an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## slipshod

*rubber flap*

slice one $500.00 tire open when wire or iron gets hit and it looks like a flap is cheap fix


----------



## Chris

*Re: rubber flap*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *slice one $500.00 tire open when wire or iron gets hit and it looks like a flap is cheap fix *


Slipshod,
Can you provide more details/pricing on this rubber flap material?
How did you attach to front of bushhog? Pics? 
Thx!

Andy


----------



## slipshod

*flap for bush hog*

I made mine out of industial conveyour belting. cut a strip 6 1/2 inches wide by about 6 feet long clamped it on the front of the bush hog and drilled holes to match the ones already in the bush hog, bolted it on with fender washers against the belting so the bolts can not pull thru.The belting I used is about 1 inch thick. I can send you a piece if you want me to.free you pay for shipping
Tell me how long a piece you need. I will take some pics of it wednesday.It can't cost too much to ship.


----------



## Chris

*Re: flap for bush hog*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I made mine out of industial conveyour belting. cut a strip 6 1/2 inches wide by about 6 feet long clamped it on the front of the bush hog and drilled holes to match the ones already in the bush hog, bolted it on with fender washers against the belting so the bolts can not pull thru.The belting I used is about 1 inch thick. I can send you a piece if you want me to.free you pay for shipping
> Tell me how long a piece you need. I will take some pics of it wednesday.It can't cost too much to ship. *


Sounds good to me.  ----> Send me mounting pics etc --- (since the belt is presumely vertical like chains etc) --- Yeah, i guess you could just toss into a box and ship it out. I will PM you about this.
Thanks so much!

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker

I have always looked at hogs and the chains, and have often thought about putting some on mine, but over the many years I have never gotten around to it. I had problems with wire, mainly eating up my lower gearbox seals, and I do hog anything it will go over, with no respect to size. Guess I can call myself lucky so far, as I have seen lots of junk go flying out in front and under the tractor, but besides the possibility of getting hit the mention of wire and cut tires is a good issue as well. Maybe a piece of that belting I have laid out by the barn as a wallkway for when it gets muddy has just found a new use, and a project to work on this winter.

My gearbox has now been running over 12 years without the recomended gear oil in it, since the last seal got cut by wire. I now just fill the gearbox up with grease. Been working just fine. I left the fill plug loose during the first couple of uses so as it got warmed up any excess got pushed out, and then later tightened it. I have not added any in years and years, so no cut seals are a problem for me anymore.


----------



## Brian

*Pictures of rubber flap*

Slipshod please post some pics, Iwould like to see how you did this. Thanks!


----------



## slipshod

*wednesday*

I will at the farm wednesday.I have a touch of CRS desease,but I will do my best to remember. Now what was I gonna do?:truth:


----------



## Ingersoll444

I have a lot of REAL heavy brushhogging planed, and I know I will be adding something to the brushhog to slow the stuff down. The belting is a pretty good idea, and also a year or so ago, a guy on TBN made a chain gard that looked good also.

I may go the chain route myself. I do not have my own cutter, but I do have long term use of one, and I can justafy spending a bit of cash on it. Plus I have the steel, and the chain, so manly it is just the labor to put it together that will cost me.


----------



## Argee

*Re: wednesday*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I will at the farm wednesday.I have a touch of CRS desease,but I will do my best to remember. Now what was I gonna do?:truth: *


Ahem, hey slipshod, what happened to the pics? :smiles:


----------



## slipshod

*funny you should say that*

I have been at my farm without my camera about 6 times now.I need to get over and take some pictures of a lot of things including my bush hog.I buy a great digital camera and forget to take pictures,I hear it at home too!
I am on Vacation for the next three weeks and will get caught up with my photo taking.


----------



## leolav

I brush hogged an area about 1/2 acre about three hears ago. I was wearing safety glasses, a faceshield, steel toe boot and heavy duty legwear. About 1/2 way through, the blade hit a piece of rock that went right through the chains out front and hit a tree, bounced back and cracked my face shield and snapped the frame of my safety glasses. I also took on a pretty nasty shinner as well. 

But in retrospect, the safety gear did its job. I still have my eyes and I did get all new faceshields and safety glasses.

Be careful with those things, especially if they ride up the front end a little.


----------



## Chris

Slipshod, did you ever take a pic of that industrial grade rubber for my bushhog?

Just curious and thanks!
Andy


----------



## jodyand

*conveyour belting*

Andy if you need conveyour belting i can get you all you want. My old job i used to work at has strips of it from 4" to 20" wide thats been cut down from old belting. A salesman for them took a lot and used it for fenceing. Said the horses would eat the wood but wouldnt touch the belting.
Jody


----------



## jodyand

*OH yea*

I can get it for you for FREE.
Jody


----------



## PeteNM

Belting or chains work well for brush hog safety as long at it's not the lite duty stuff. A good source for belting is a rock quarry if you have one close. They usually have old torn belts in their scrap pile that have been replaced. USUALLY, for a small length they will give it to you. It's super tough and comes in several thicknesses. Get the thickest available. Most of it is at least 1/2" or 5/8". To mount it, just get a piece of 1/8"x1 1/2" or larger strap and drill some holes in both the strap and the mower. Put the belting between and bolt solid. It will do a good job and is easy to do.......


----------



## Brian

*Pictures*

Slipshod did you ever get the pictures of the rubber?


----------



## Chris

Nope no pictures of the rubber yet --- and none from my cajun critter, Jody ----  

Andy


----------



## jodyand

Where do you want to meet i have some belting here at the house if you want it.
Jody


----------



## slipshod

*crs*

I have a touch of it. I will get some pics. first time me and my camera are at the hog


----------



## Brian

*pictures*

Slipshod,
any pictures yet?


----------



## Brian

Any pics yet Slipshod??


----------



## Live Oak

I think Slip's way of using belting is the least expensive and effective way. If you can find a farmer who is changing out his belts in his round baler; that might be a good source of belting material. 

An issue with belting is that it can sometimes get caught or snagged and get ripped off if you are not careful. This is where a chain guard has an advantage but they are a LOT more expensive. 

Below are some picture examples of some home made chain guards that I have come across on the internet over time. With some angle iron, steel rod, chain, and attaching hardware you can make your own but there will be some serious elbow grease involved drilling holes and cutting chain & rod.


----------



## Live Oak

Here is another example


----------



## Fordfarm

I have had both chain and belt guards on my hogs. I have never had a belt come apart or lose a chunk. I have, however, had SEVERAL links of chain come flying off! I use belting from asphalt plants, it works great and lasts forever!


----------



## chrpmaster

FF are you talking about conveyor belts from an asphalt plant??


----------

